# Enjoy your coffee! / Enjoy that coffee!



## anglo-montréalais

Hello everyone,

A Jordanian friend of mine just posted on Facebook that he is drinking coffee at a cafe, and I would like to post a response to him (in Arabic), which is:

"Enjoy your coffee!" (or something similar)

Does anyone know how this might be said and written?

Thanks very much,

Andrew


----------



## إسكندراني

بالهناء والشفاء


----------



## anglo-montréalais

! شكرا جزيل


----------



## Kinan

استمتع بقهوتك


----------



## anglo-montréalais

Thank you!


----------



## anglo-montréalais

Hello Kinan,

I just wanted to ask: I guess that the second word means "your coffee", and the first is literally "enjoy"?

Thanks


----------



## Kinan

Yes you are right.


----------



## anglo-montréalais

Thank you again, Kinan.


----------



## isabomma

Actually I was thinking of the same, how to say "enjoy". Once I said استمتع my friend was perplexed!
Is there another way or a more general way to say enjoy?
thanks

Isa


----------



## Kinan

It's the most used whether in MSA or dialects.
You can say انبسط بقهوتك
Or just say صحة


----------



## إسكندراني

It's not idiomatic to say استمتع and انبسط. One would say بالهناء والشفاء or something like صحة


----------



## anglo-montréalais

Thanks everyone; interesting to see the various possibilities.

Btw, صحة means "health", I believe?


----------



## Kinan

Yes it does, and we say it to someone who finishes drinking or eating something.
It goes like this:
I finish drinking coffee and I say دايمة
The other tells me صحة
And I reply على قلبك


----------



## anglo-montréalais

Thank you Kinan!


----------



## Dalal

أستمتع بقهوتك


----------



## anglo-montréalais

Thank you Dalal


----------

